# Sea Pines Plantation RCI #0040????



## beachbarbie (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone recently stayed in the Sea Pines Plantation resort recently?   The last review was in 2002 and I have a 2/2/6 on hold for next October.  I was wondering what condition this resort is in and would appreciate any info that anyone can give me.  Is this the resort that is called Marriot Monarch at Sea Pines????

Thank You....beachbarbie


----------



## jd2601 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,  I also reserved a unit for next 4th of July.  I believe you are placed in a unit in Sea Pines Plantation.  It is handled by the Resale Company and they use units in different complexes.  I believe they use Ketch Court, The Racquet Club, and Night Heron.  May use additional complexes.

I called and was told we would be in the Racquet Club.  Last week we were in Grande Ocean for the week.  Riding bicycles through Sea Pines I went by all three complexes.  All are in very good locations.  The Racquet Club is close to Harbour Town and the strip mall in Sea Pines Plantation, Ketch Court is closer to Harbour Town, and Night Heron is closer to the Ocean.  

Racquet Club looked like a mix with lots of units with owners and less rentals or timeshares.  I imagine quality of unit varies alot depending on where you are placed.  I am hopeful that this should be a good trade in a great location with minimal amenities.


----------

